# Få tak i Gentoo

## espent

Heisann!

Jeg tenkte jeg skulle prøve Gentoo. Men jeg har ett lite problem, å få tak i den. Jeg har kun et 56k modem, og de stedene som selger Gentoo (de som var oppført på www.gentoo.org) sender ikke utenfor USA/Canada.

Noen som kan hjelpe?

Tusen takk!!

mvh

Espen Trydal

----------

## ace

Stikk innom www.gentoo.no  :Smile: 

----------

## jodal

...som nå faktisk er oppe igjen. Linja var død fra 10. til 18. pga tordenvær som drepte litt av hvert.

----------

## espent

Takk takk for svar! Men en vennlig sjel har allerede sendt meg en cd   :Laughing: 

Espen

----------

